# 16 Bit Farbtiefe



## der kleine muck (23. März 2001)

Hab folgendes kleine Problem. Bekanntlich hat man, wenn jenseits der 32 Bit ein Farbverlauf angelegt wird, den Treppeneffekt. 

Kann man diesen in 16 Bit auf irgendeine Art vermeiden oder gilt da das Gesetz: "JUNG...Farbverläufe haben unterhalb von 24 Bit immer Treppen. Dat is so!"

Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren


----------



## oezer (23. März 2001)

Hi muck,

ein Treppeneffekt bekommst du immer, egal von welcher Farbtiefe du aus deine Farben runterschrauben tust. Und so genau hab ich deine Frage auch leider nicht vernommen. Hmm... Also probiere doch mal die Darstellung (für WEB) *.jpg oder *.gif mal aus. Bei Photoshop ist ja ImageReady3 dabei damit kannst du hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielen was a.) die Komprimierung und b.)die Qualität deiner Images angeht.

wenn ich jetzt was falsch verstanden habe musch mich halt uffkläre.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## fizgig (5. April 2001)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das man mit Photoshop diesen 16Bit Effekt nicht verhindern kann. 

Um aber trotzdem unter 16 Bit gute Verlaeufe zu haben speichere ich das Bild mit 24Bit ab und lade es in PaintShopPro ein. Dort kann man DecreaseColor auf 16Bit machen und eine Error-Diffusion einstellen. Das Bild speichert man dann wie gewohnt ab und es sieht auch unter 16Bit gut aus.

Manchmal haben auch kleinere Programme eine gute Funktion (wobei das die einzige Sache ist, die ich bei PaintShopPro nutze)

fizgig


----------

